# Why do you like Animal Crossing?



## toshiwoshi (Jul 29, 2011)

i'm asking this, because i never really thought of why i like it. I guess I like it, because it was my second life when i was younger, and i thought it was fun, and grown up to own my own house . Why do you like Animal Crossing?


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 29, 2011)

I like it because you can run around, fish, and do other stuff.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 26, 2011)

Just about everything. Sure there are limits, but you can do just about anything. Even when the main goals like paying off your mortgage and completing the museum are done, there are still little things that make this game fun seemingly forever.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 2, 2012)

well, i like it because it is my dream world. living in a town on your own with animals and no other humans, well its so laid back and relaxing


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 2, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> well, i like it because it is my dream world. living in a town on your own with animals and no other humans, well its so laid back and relaxing



You bumped a thread. This thread hasn't been posted on in over 4 months. Please avoid doing this again in future as bumping 'clogs up' the forum. (Is this the right way to describe this?)


----------



## SelinaGomes (Sep 5, 2012)

Because, it is a virtual game which is unique. My initial animal crossing game was in gamecube.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 5, 2012)

It's a relaxing unique game which offers no intense gameplay (well, apart from being chased by Scorpions/Tarantulas ect.). With endless possibilities, you can decorate your house in your special way, design all sorts of things for your town, fish, catch bugs... It's just a awesome virtual life game. Also, I enjoy watching the Aurora Borealis in the winter.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 5, 2012)

I like it because you get to create your own little world. Pretty much everything can be customized to your liking, and you get to just run around in this safe little place that you created. Animal Crossing helps me unwind so much because there is no time limit, and no objective. It's like the life of your childhood where there are no worries, no rushes, and your biggest problems are the mean kids in your town.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 5, 2012)

Theres really no other game like it the closest one would be the Sims or Harvest Moon. I like it because you get to do what ever you want in a RATED E for everyone type world.


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 5, 2012)

I like,no scrap that; LOVE this game because it's so relaxing  I just remember all the times when i was so pissed at everything and everyone in the real world, but whenever i turned on the game my frown would be replaced with a dopey looking grin xD Just all the happy colours and music made me feel so happy! I just friggin' love this game <3


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Sep 5, 2012)

It's just so unique, so different from every other game. There's nothing else like it! It's my substitute life for when something in my life goes terribly wrong. A lot's been going on in my life he past few months, I feel I have no say in decisions that affect me sometimes, and it feels great to be queen of my own little world where I can make my own choices and make my perfect life. Is my reply too serious?


----------



## Fettuc (Sep 7, 2012)

Same reason for everyone else it's relaxing. There's no bosses, no worries, it's a game purely about hanging out. Just like real life but I live it how I want to, and just like life it can feel extremely rewarding just for putting more time into it.


----------



## Julia AC (Sep 7, 2012)

Animal Crossing is fun, and addictive, it's so different, and you have many things to do.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 7, 2012)

Hm, I believe i like it because I'm quite a fan of life simulations such as Sims ect. I'm also a fan of cute things so Animal Crossing was perfect for me ^_^


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 7, 2012)

PinkPeacoat said:


> It's just so unique, so different from every other game. There's nothing else like it! It's my substitute life for when something in my life goes terribly wrong. A lot's been going on in my life he past few months, I feel I have no say in decisions that affect me sometimes, and it feels great to be queen of my own little world where I can make my own choices and make my perfect life. Is my reply too serious?



Not at all 
I used to feel that way allot too, i still do sometimes... 
But its a nice feeling that you can just turn on Animal Crossing, and just escape to a whole other dimension.
I love it when games can do that :3


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not really sure either, I'll make a little list 

- It's really calming, you don't have any real goals so you just go at your own pace (and it's not like other virtual life games where you have to fulfil your characters needs *cough cough* sims)
- The look of your town is really unique compared to other games, it's so cute and homely.
- It goes through days and seasons with you, I think that's a main reason I like it because when I'm getting excited for say christmas, in game I can go to Nooks store and buy a tree to go decorate my house with 
- The neighbours are hilarious xD
- I LOVE fishing

That's all I can think of right now, I'm sure there's more but those are probably the main one's


----------



## janny (Nov 12, 2012)

I like almost everything about animal crossing; it?s like my dream land and I feel really happy and relaxed when I play the game.


----------



## Kaia (Nov 12, 2012)

I like it cause it's just an endless, endless game :0 You never have to worry about "beating the game" because it never does end, truly. I also love all the cute characters with their fun yet often bipolar personalities lol. It's tons of fun to collect everything and personalize your character as well as your home and your entire town to your liking. I like how it's such a simple game, yet so addicting. ​


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 12, 2012)

I enjoy Animal Crossing because of how simple it is. It doesn't have complicated rules or monsters I have to fight. I can do whatever I want, however I want. If I want to do nothing but talk to my neighbors all day, I can. If I want to earn some money fishing or catching bugs, I can. I can decorate my house however I want, create designs however I want. The game gives me the ultimate freedom to express myself. The concept hooked me when I was a child, and still has a hold on me to this day.

On top of that, I'm a sucker for animal characters in video games. When I saw all the villagers in Nintendo Power, I could help but how I'd own the game someday. The villagers are one of my favorite parts of the game. Every time a new game comes out with new villagers I'm always really excited to meet them.


----------



## Picci (Nov 14, 2012)

I love Animal Crossing from gamecube versione.


----------

